# Lange 1 or 1815 U/D?



## HTown

I never thought I’d be one of those guys posting an “either or” thread, yet here I am. After years of lusting for a Lange, I have decided to pull the trigger. The problem is, I am having trouble deciding between the Lange 1 or 1815 U/D (both in rose gold). There are things I prefer about each of them, and the truth is, either would be spectacular. But sadly, I can only afford one of them... I’d love to hear the opinions of those of you who have lived with one or the other (or both). What factors would you recommend I consider? Thanks for your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah

You can’t go wrong but the U/D is more versatile - can work in both casual or dressy settings while the L1 skews dressy. But the L1 is so iconic. 

One thing that I found slightly annoying about the L1 is I wish the time was on the right side of the dial instead of the left for easier “cuff peeks”

Honestly they are both amazing though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Are you considering preowned? If the model(s) you want have been around for awhile and are available preowned, I'd definitely go preowned. You'll save a lot of money that way, vs. buying a new one from a dealer (whether authorized or gray).

The L1 and 1815 U/D have different histories. The L1 is certainly more iconic -- it's what initially drew attention to the brand. On the other hand, the 1815 U/D wasn't a stand-out when it was first released a few years after Lange relaunched in 1994; it grew in popularity in more recent years. You have quite a few different options within the two series that wear very differently -- e.g., a 35.9mm vs. 39mm 1815 U/D, a 36mm vs. 38.5mm vs. 41mm Lange 1, etc. One of the great things about these two models is that they can be worn in just about any setting, and they're both really reliable. Lastly, of course, you'd want to consider how important the date complication is to you.


----------



## gsirles

I have a slightly different perspective -- and it relates solely to wearability on a day-to-day basis. Both watches are undeniably gorgeous. But I found that the Lange 1 is heavy compared to the U/D, and thus a little less comfortable to wear all the time. If you want a watch that will be comfortable to wear everyday, the U/D is the one to choose. And, I think the U/D is somewhat more versatile and less dressy. On the other hand, the date complication is really useful. 

Yet, my reaction could simply be a result of my own wrist proportions. I felt that the L1 was a little less comfortable, but it might be great on your wrist. Also, take my opinion with a grain of salt because I love the L1 regardless (although I traded my L1 awhile ago, I would happily go back to it if the circumstances presented themselves).


----------



## mlcor

Both wonderful pieces, but I agree the Up/Down is more versatile. Also has the advantage, if you're not wearing it every day, of not having to fuss with the date if the power reserve has run out. Remember, both watches are manual wind (unless you go with the Langematic model).


----------



## issey.miyake

I’ve got no experience with either but whatever you decide you won’t be disappointed!

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

To the extent your decision is driven by functionality, I think the bottom line here is quite simple: do you want a date window or not?


----------



## Azurax

U/D hands down


----------



## CGTHREE

I have a Grande Lange 1 Moonphase in RG and while larger in size than the Lange 1, I will tell you they are beautiful pieces. And i will also mention it is also surprising versatile as I've worn it often with casual dress as well as business attire. Hope this helps!


----------



## Unsubscriber

What did you decide (Up/Down, I hope)?


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattl6

Lange 1!


----------



## dantan

1815 Up/Down but I am biased because I own one, and because it's got no date feature!


----------



## playitleo42

I would definitely go with Up/down as it is one of my favorite pieces ever..


----------



## EightEyes

Up/Down. I think it might actually be the most beautiful wristwatch I've ever seen.


----------



## requiemjp

Up/down +1
One of the most beautiful watch. Both front and back 
Lange 1 is also a great watch. But I like a symmetric dial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

MrBlahBlah said:


> I wish the time was on the right side of the dial instead of the left for easier "cuff peeks"


Go daymatic and problem solved! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah

yes! Amazing with the blue face


----------



## CFR

You're wearing your beautiful Daymatic on the wrong wrist, though!


----------



## Tonystix

I prefer the Lange 1.


----------



## jamesmartin17

Got the Lange 1, next will be the 1815 up/down.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

Good show mate!


----------



## CFR

That's a really nice macro shot.


----------



## Santander

1815 Up/Down for me. The only thing keeping me from taking it home from the Lange boutique was the price tag. :-d


----------



## CFR

Look for preowned -- much cheaper!! And you won't even have to take it home because it'll be delivered! Sorry to cause trouble.


----------

